# The CONVEYOR DESIGN WIZARD 3.0



## أكرم كيلاني (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الأخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي طلب وأتمني أن أجده لديكم 
وهو أني أريد نسخة من برنامج 
The CONVEYOR DESIGN WIZARD 3.0
أو برنامج 
HELIX delta-T - Design of Belt Conveyors
ضروري ولكم جزيل الشكر *​


----------



## evelution (3 ديسمبر 2008)

https://www.siegling.com-1
2-نوع الملف: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - إصدار HTML‏
interactive multimedia is attached to interface design and *....* Figure 1 - The Conveyor Wizard, Positioned in Front of a Presentation Under Construction *...*
www.ichim.org/ichim03/PDF/082C.pdf


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (4 ديسمبر 2008)

evelution قال:


> https://www.siegling.com-1
> 2-نوع الملف: Pdf/adobe Acrobat - إصدار Html‏
> Interactive Multimedia Is Attached To Interface Design And *....* Figure 1 - The Conveyor Wizard, Positioned In Front Of A Presentation Under Construction *...*
> www.ichim.org/ichim03/pdf/082c.pdf



الأخ الكريم 
اشكر لك تعقيبك واهتمامك بالرد علي 
ولكني لم أفهم شيئا مما وضعت 
وللتوضيح فأنا أريد نسخة من اي من البرنامجين 
وليس ملفات عنهم 
وشكرا مرة أخري
:68::68::68::68:


----------



## evelution (4 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اسف كنت فاكر انك عايز الموضوع عموما سوف ابحث عن البرنامج


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الكرام 
لقد وجدت نسخة من البرنامج الثاني 
HELIX delta-T for WINDOWS - Professional Version 5
ولقد قمت برفعها علي موقع رفع حتي تعم الفائدة 
مع العلم بان النسخة ديمو وتحتاج الي كراك 
للتحميل علي ها الرابط 

http://rapidshare.com/files/170517009/HelixChuteSetup.zip.html


----------



## shetos5 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رسالة شكر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
انا بشكر اكرم الكيلاني من انه رفع البرنامج بعد ما حصل عليه لاني بجد كنت محتاجه وبدور عليه وجزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (7 مايو 2010)

ة


----------

